# Omega Speedmaster With Display Back



## Dave.R (Nov 9, 2011)

Im very interested or should I say longing after a Speedmaster, I like the Moon Watch but not sure id get on with the manual winding (how lazy?).

The main question is: Regardless of wether I go for the Moon Watch or newer Automatic movement id really like a clear display back.

Is there anyone that offers this as a fixed price conversion and are there any facts i should know about this before setting my sights on it?


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not the best source of omega info, but AFAIK the only one I've ever seen with a display back is the new 8500 seamasters. Of course this means they do away with the seamonster logo which is a bit of an omega staple. I don't know if you'd be able to find one. Does anyone do aftermarket display backs??


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

There is a Moonwatch with the Co-Axial Self-winding chronograph movement, with the Transparent case back. Try Ofrei for a clear case back if you want to swap it for a solid case.


----------



## Dave.R (Nov 9, 2011)

Omega Steve 67 said:


> There is a Moonwatch with the Co-Axial Self-winding chronograph movement, with the Transparent case back. Try Ofrei for a clear case back if you want to swap it for a solid case.


Sorry if im being a numpty, but who is Ofrei?


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Google Ofrei


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ofrei are a very well known and respected supplier of quality, original watch spares.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

They definitely do make a display back Speedie, I've tried one on at Omega bond street. Bloody nice watch, and it has sapphire crystal which is a bonus. In addition to this the movement is a lot better finished than the non display back models, Same movement, just nicely polished up!!

PM22.


----------



## BDi_Chopper (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the Schumacher legend - that has the see thru back...

There's one on eBay... not sure how to u/l as yet.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Omega-Speedmaster-Schumacher-The-Legend-Co-axial-NEW-/190623982959?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item2c6213256f#ht_500wt_1181


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

I have never seen a Speedmaster automatic with a display back. But the standard moonwatch can be had with one. Omega still sells them I believe, but the version with the hesalite (plastic) crystal like the original moonwatch and a display back is no longer available new, only with sapphire crystal, commonly known a a "sapphire sandwich".

So for the manual wind Speedmaster, you have some options:


Get one with a display back

Get a display back from Omega and replace : http://forums.watchuseek.com/f45/omega-speedmaster-display-back-conversion-107.html

Get a 3rd party display back, like the one from Thomas Peik: http://www.uhrarmbandonline.de/epages/mediaprodukte.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/mediaprodukte/Products/005/SubProducts/005-0002


The Omega display backs can be hard to get and quite expensive.

cheers,

Ketil


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

There is also someone in Germany on eBay who does aftermarket smp backs for about Â£60 - I'll post a picky of mine at the weekend.


----------



## Dave.R (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and info guys and yes Frogspawn id love to see the pictures.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

â‚¬60 off the bay (Germany). unscrew original back, remove dust cover, fit spacer and new back and Fanny is your uncle... :stupid:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Amazing! Great to see that beautiful movement


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

I do like to see them clear backs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

My Omega Speedmaster.


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Very Nice to see the movement and a great item at a good price


----------

